# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM v1.12 - SnapDragon 820 and 821, UFS Memory support

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM v1.12 - SnapDragon 820 and 821, UFS Memory support* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- New CPU line activated:
SnapDragon 820: Generic, Xiaomi, Lenovo and much other devices
SnapDragon 821: Generic, Xiaomi, Lenovo and much other devices
SnapDragon 653: Generic, Alcatel, ZTE and much other devices 
Supported CPU List:
 Qualcomm MSM 8210 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8212 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8610 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8612 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8226 (SnapDragon 400)
 Qualcomm MSM 8626 (SnapDragon 400) 
 Qualcomm MSM 8926 (SnapDragon 400)
 Qualcomm MSM 8228 (SnapDragon 400)
 Qualcomm MSM 8628 (SnapDragon 400)
 Qualcomm MSM 8928 (SnapDragon 400)
 Qualcomm APQ 8009 (SnapDragon 210)
 Qualcomm MSM 8209 (SnapDragon 210)
 Qualcomm MSM 8909 (SnapDragon 210)
 Qualcomm MSM 8916 (SnapDragon 410)
 Qualcomm MSM 8917 (SnapDragon 425)
 Qualcomm MSM 8929 (SnapDragon 415)
 Qualcomm MSM 8936 (SnapDragon 610)
 Qualcomm MSM 8937 (SnapDragon 430)
 Qualcomm MSM 8939 (SnapDragon 615)
 Qualcomm MSM 8974/A/AA/AB (SnapDragon 801)
 Qualcomm MSM 8952 (SnapDragon 617)
 Qualcomm MSM 8953 (SnapDragon 625)
 Qualcomm MSM 8956 (SnapDragon 650)
 Qualcomm MSM 8976 (SnapDragon 652)
 Qualcomm MSM 8976 Pro (SnapDragon 653)
 Qualcomm MSM 8992 (SnapDragon 808)
 Qualcomm MSM 8994 (SnapDragon 810)
 Qualcomm MSM 8996 (SnapDragon 820)
 Qualcomm MSM 8996 Pro (SnapDragon 821) 
- Main 
 FH Protocol updated and revised
 Connection stack revised
 Flashing speed increased
 Support for new memory type ( UFS )
 Support Multi-Drive bundles flashing ( Factory/Infinity FW )
 Automatic faster loader selection if FW contain few loader types 
- More Secure and Generic types supported
 MSM8909: Updated support for wide range of new devices - Alcatel, ZTE, Oppo etc.
 MSM8916: Updated support for wide range of new devices - Alcatel, CoolPad etc.
 MSM8936: Updated support for wide range of new devices - Asus, ZTE, and etc. 
 MSM8974: Updated support for wide range of new devices - ZTE, Generic etc.
 MSM8974: AA and AC revisions of MSM8974 support fixed 
 MSM8976: Updated support for wide range of new devices
 MSM8992: Updated support for wide range of new devices
 MSM8x2x: updated list of supported sub-types and more models supported
 All types : ZTE Nubia series support ( 8936,8937,8952,8976,8996 ) 
 Some others types supported ( total ~130 secure types and 32 generic ) 
 P.S. : As ordinary, you do not need to spend time on "handjobs" for correct loader or models selection by bruteforce  
- Flasher engine updated
 Support automatic detection of multi-xml bundles for UFS and eMMC devices
 Patch operations fixed on some old devices
 "Force Wipe" option enabled during flashing
 MSM8996/MSM8996 Pro supported  
- MSM8996 supported
 Identify
 Factory (RAW) firmware flashing
 Infinity firmware flashing
 Firmware reading
 Memory Tool
 Reset FileSystem 
 Reset FRP
 Reset UserLocks ( in case of not encrypted FS )
 UserData Recovery ( in case of not encrypted FS )
 MemoryTool 
 Automatic eMMC/UFS detection  
- MSM8996 Pro supported
 Identify
 Factory (RAW) firmware flashing
 Infinity firmware flashing
 Firmware reading
 Memory Tool
 Reset FileSystem 
 Reset FRP
 Reset UserLocks ( in case of not encrypted FS )
 UserData Recovery ( in case of not encrypted FS )
 MemoryTool 
 Automatic eMMC/UFS detection  
- MSM8976 Pro supported
 Identify
 Factory (RAW) firmware flashing
 Infinity firmware flashing
 Firmware reading
 Memory Tool
 Reset FileSystem 
 Reset FRP
 Reset UserLocks ( in case of not encrypted FS )
 UserData Recovery ( in case of not encrypted FS )
 MemoryTool  _- MemoryTool
Ultimate tool for custom flashing, modding, forensic and others operations now cover UFS!
- Activated UFS memory support
Read memory
Write memory
Erase memory
Test memory
Access to any memory regions on all available LUNs
Automatic active LUN's count detection
- Improved eMMC memory support
Access to any memory regions on all available partitions
Automatic active parts count detection 
Enabled "Switch Disk" option, allow switch between LUNs on UFS devices
Enabled "Switch Disk" option, allow switch between eMMC regions on eMMC devices
Enabled "Select All parts" and "Unselect all parts" options
Range now shown in partition info ( start;end;len )
Range checking activated during writing
Optimized sparse files flashing 
Firmware Reader engine updated
Read all available drives for UFS devices
Read all available drives for eMMC devices
New types supported ( brand-specific - LG, Oppo, Hisense, Infocus and generic types ) 
-> Unlike other "solutions", CM2 make FIRMWARE, NOT A STUPID PLAIN DUMP ( i.e. cloning )
-> That means all device unique data, security etc. will remain safe after flashing! 
- Other
UFS memory type extended logging support
Automatic eMMC/UFS detection for latest devices
Xiaomi account reset revised
Reset FRP procedure revised, new types supported
Some other improvements and fixes 
- Additional
Unlike existing qlm "solutions" :
CM2 exactly know which device it can boot and which not.
CM2 works without the use of crutches in the fo rm of manual selection or blunt search by bruteforce.
CM2 support widest range of secure devices ( and almost all existing unsecured )
CM2 not have any super "autodetection" mode, it just select correct loader for need device 
Download link #1_

----------

